# Where'd it go?



## Jason Edward Photo (Jun 21, 2013)

So I just started using LR5.  I hit the "Edit in Photoshop" selection.  Did my edits.  Flatten/save/close.  Go back to LR.  Still only shows the original image.  

In LR4, it slid in nicely right next to the pre-PS'd image.  Now... nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

The sort order on that folder may be set to something like Added Order, which will cause the newly edited file to collate to somewhere far away from the original image. Try changing it to File Name or Capture Time.

Hal


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 21, 2013)

In addition what Hal said, make sure you have "Stack with Original" checked in the External Editing tab in Lightroom preferences.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 21, 2013)

What version of PS CS, LR5 requires PS CS6 with ACR updated to 8.1 for full compatability? 

Did you get a miss match warning? if so what did you choose "open anyway" or "render using Lightroom". 

Provide us with a few more hints!


----------

